# Peaceful Community Fish for a 55 gallon tank, advice?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello!

As soon as I get my hands on a stand for the 55 tank (it's been really difficult searching for one that I like best) I'll finally get the Marineland 55 tank. (I don't think I can wait for the $1 per gallon sale...I'm too anxious wanting to start preparing the tank!) And a lot of people are telling me that it's been a long since there was a aquarium tank bigger than 36g for sale from Aqueon brand...

After lots of research and lots of adding/removing fish from the list (sometimes still do :lol, here's what I decided and I hope this is a good choice for the peace of the fish and myself.

- Boesemani Rainbowfish (3-4 all males)
- German Blue Ram pair (a male and female)
- Panda Cory (6-8)
- Cherry Barb (4-6) <--- I'll use them for cycling the tank and keep them...I read that they are good for cycling tanks.
- Neon Tetra red/blue (6-8)
- Harlequin Rasbora (6)
- Amano Shrimp (6)
- Kuhli Loach (6)
- Nerite Snail (1)

I hope I hear from your opinions and tell me what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## plumdogg (Feb 9, 2015)

*Cool Mix*

I think anyways, Are you going to plant the tank?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The German Blue Rams will become very territorial and terrorize the corys. 55 gallons may be big enough to let them have their own little territory but they also require a higher temperatures than most of the fish you have listed. They are really short lived if you don't pay strict attention to their specific water parameters. Bolivian Rams are much hardier and a little less aggressive than the GBRs. In a 55 you could do several pairs. 

The loaches will eat the snail and shrimp are considered food for any kind of cichlid.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Of course! I'm doing a list of what types of plants to add (the simple, low-medium light plants) Here's what I'm liking so far from plantedaquariumscentral.com:

- Alternanthena reineckii roses folia
- Hygrophila cory boss <--it says on the description at its good for absorbing nitrates.
- Vallisneria Spiralis
- Anubias Nana
- Java Fern
- Staurogyne repensr <-- I'm still deciding with this one...

I'll be adding some caves for the cyclists or however wants to hang out there. What I'm having a hard time is finding a nice pretty malaysian driftwood :-?.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeG14 said:


> The German Blue Rams will become very territorial and terrorize the corys. 55 gallons may be big enough to let them have their own little territory but they also require a higher temperatures than most of the fish you have listed. They are really short lived if you don't pay strict attention to their specific water parameters. Bolivian Rams are much hardier and a little less aggressive than the GBRs. In a 55 you could do several pairs.
> 
> The loaches will eat the snail and shrimp are considered food for any kind of cichlid.


Ok. I can remove the GBR from my list. The Bolivian Rams looks just as pretty as the GBR! 
Hmmmm...I'll have to remove either the Amano shrimps or the kuhli loaches...


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

*IMPORTANT:* Forgot to add. My tap water seems to be Hard Water...but hopefully not much...will this effect the fish that I want to add?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I made some changes. I think I have my team now!:

- Boesemani Rainbowfish (2 males and 4 females)
- Angel Fish (2)
- Bolivian Ram (1 male and 2 females)
- Panda Cory (8)
- Cherry Barb (6)
- Neon Tetra red/blue (10)
- Harlequin Rasbora (6)


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

The Angel fish wil eat the neons and maybe even the rasboras. The cories will need sand as a substrate so keep that in mind. 

The rainbows will hold their own against anything.

Bolivian rams are extremely difficult to sex. I would go with 5 and let them pair off. In a 55 gallon you have a lot of room where aggression won't be too much of a problem for the one or more who don't find a mate. The corys will take a little bit of a beating if a pair decides to spawn. They are seen as a threat to the eggs. BRs like to pick food out of the gravel/sand so they may not always get their share of food. They are nice fish but can't always compete for food if there are speedy tetras or barbs in the tank. I've had some luck with feeding them over-sized pellets that my tetras can't handle. 

Here's my female BR,









I think you can do better. Even BR's aren't the greatest. You have a fantastic opportunity to stock a 55 gallon tank and there are so many species that you should consider. I'll PM you some cookie cutter cichlid tank models to get your imagination rolling. I can't post them here, they are from another forum.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

MikeG14 said:


> The Angel fish wil eat the neons and maybe even the rasboras. The cories will need sand as a substrate so keep that in mind.
> 
> The rainbows will hold their own against anything.
> 
> ...


Really?? I always see angelfish with smaller fish on bigger tanks that I thought it was safe to add them in a 55 tank.

No worries about the cories. I'll be getting the CaribSea Eco Complete plant substrate (black) and I'll mix it (or put the sand on top of the substrate) with the CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand = ).

Im glad to know the rainbowfish can defend themselves! They look like bodyguards once they reach full size!

I'm not into fish breeding. It's just that while doing research I read that it's best to have more female than males because supposedly if you have only males of one species they will become aggressive...at least that's how I read it on the internet. If they don't mind being singles, then more bibrant colors to have on the tank from the male fishies!

Thank you! I'll check the PM as soon as I can. 

*Unfortunately * (I hope not), I'm having some personal discussion because of how big the tank is. I love the size! But something came up and now I have to lower the size of the tank between 45 to 36-30 gallons of tank...really bummer. My apologies for your time in helping me out with fish compatibilities.

I'll have to do some changes or reduce a number of fishes...I'm not giving up on having a bigger tank! :thumbsup: (At least 30)


----------



## Nikki86 (Jan 6, 2015)

I didn't read all of the replies to see if someone has already mentioned this but definitely check out aqadvisor.com great website to help with these decisions


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on the Boesmani Rainbows - they're the stars of my 75 gallon. And my males are getting huge!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

*COMING TO YOU LIVE!:* I think I'm getting the Top Fin 37 gallon tank fron petsmart!


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry for so many posts. I just saw a Top Fin 40 Gallon long tank at petsmart. It would have been perfect if it wasn't too wide in width and too low in height = /.

I saw at petsmart the Marineland 29 gallon tank with day/night led light. It costs $149.99. Another 29 gallon is Top Fin for $99.99.

The other Top Fin is a 37 gallon tank and it costs $123.99. 

I like the Top Fin 37 gallon best. The only difference between the Marineland 29g and the top fin 37g tank is that the top fin has more gallons because it is higher than the marineland.

Tomorrow I'll be getting the 36g from top fin and the stand. 

What do you all think between the marineland 29g and the top fin 37g? I would like hear your epiniona if you have had before those size of aquarium tanks.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

A 29 & 37 gallon tank have the same foot print as a 20 gallon long. Which means you really can't stock all that much more than a 20 long because of the oxygen exchange or the surface area. More gallons isn't necessarily better. The added height will be good for an angel or two but not much else. You'd be better off with a 30 gallon long or breeder. They are 6" longer with more surface area. You would be able to stock more fish.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I already reduced my list of fishes. The only long tanks I saw at petsmart that are less than 55g were a 50g, 40g and 20g long tank. The three are from Top Fin.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

There's no 30g long tank anywhere near me. I saw a 20g long tank at petsmart, but I didnt took a good look at it...not sure if that was a Top Fin brand or Grreat Choice brand.

What fish can I stock in a 20g long tank?
I suppose the Boesemani Rainbowfish won't be able to live comfortably there...am I right?

How's this stocking?:

-Harlequin Rasbora (7) 
- Panda Cory (6) *or* - Pygmy Cory (6) <--- does pygmy cories make less waste than other cories?
- Siamese Algae Eater (1) *or* Nerite snail (1) *or* a small fish that loves to eat algae?
- Male betta?? (1) <--- I just saw today a BEAUTIFUL elephant male betta with an almost pale pink pearl on his body!

If you or anyone who knows what other fish can live in a 20 long tank...please let me know!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

If it were me I would get the largest tank that fits in the footprint i have. So between the 20 long, 29 and 37 i would go for the 37. Ive owned both a 20 long and a 37 gallon. I really liked my 37. It was planted with a pair of angels, some rummynose and cories in it. I sold it when i upgraded to a 55. The 20 long i use as my qt tank. 

And yes, you are correct in thinking boesemanis won't fit. They are very active fish. I kept mine in a 55 gallon and they used every inch of the 4 foot length. Too bad you can't go for the 55.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm...
I've been thinking alot how it would look like each of the tanks that I saw today. I'll have to look again at the 40 gallon tanks. At least with that tank I can add maybe 2 or 3 Boesemani Rainbowfish and I get to see them and the other fish swimming from left to right and not swimmin too close like if they were stuck inside an elevator. 

What bothers me is that it's too wide in width. Are all 40g tanks that wide in width?


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

If everything runs smoothly today, there's a change I might get the 40g long tank. At least this one is shorter in LONG than the 55g tank. Yesterday I saw someone buying the 55g long tank...so jealous! XD


----------

